# Ma i Cugini li Ospitate ?



## Cuginastro (24 Luglio 2015)

Buongiorno cugini mi sono iscritto perchè nonostante sia ovviamente un forum "amico" ho trovato interessante molti post. Quindi ho smesso di fare il Lurker e mi sono iscritto. 

Stay Tuned


----------



## Blu71 (24 Luglio 2015)

Benvenuto.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Luglio 2015)

Ciao.

Metti la targhetta e ricorda che è un forum del Milan.


----------



## Hammer (24 Luglio 2015)

Benvenuto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Luglio 2015)

Benvenuto!


----------



## prebozzio (24 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Buongiorno cugini mi sono iscritto perchè nonostante sia ovviamente un forum "amico" ho trovato interessante molti post. Quindi ho smesso di fare il Lurker e mi sono iscritto.
> 
> Stay Tuned


Benvenuto!

Come hai visto abbiamo tifosi interisti, juventini e romanisti... in generale siamo tutti molto aperti di mente e ci piace confrontarci, ma se ricordi di essere in un forum di milanisti e hai qualche accortezza (tipo tollerare qualche sfottò e non esagerare con il prenderci in giro) è meglio 

E come ha detto qualcuno, prenditi la targhetta del tifoso ospite


----------



## Renegade (24 Luglio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Benvenuto!
> 
> Come hai visto abbiamo tifosi interisti, juventini e romanisti... in generale siamo tutti molto aperti di mente e ci piace confrontarci, ma se ricordi di essere in un forum di milanisti e hai qualche accortezza (tipo tollerare qualche sfottò e non esagerare con il prenderci in giro) è meglio
> 
> E come ha detto qualcuno, prenditi la targhetta del tifoso ospite



Poco da aggiungere. Oltretutto il vostro mercato mi sta leggermente entusiasmando.


----------



## yohann (24 Luglio 2015)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Gas (24 Luglio 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Luglio 2015)

L'idea era piazzarmi nella sezione anti inter solo per dare un opinione da chi é dall'altra parte della barricata Per il resto eviteró di entrare in Topic alla Suma . La targhetta dove la prendo?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> L'idea era piazzarmi nella sezione anti inter solo per dare un opinione da chi é dall'altra parte della barricata Per il resto eviteró di entrare in Topic alla Suma . La targhetta dove la prendo?



In alto clicchi su "Impostazioni" --> vai su "Gruppi permessi" ---> Aderisci infine a "Tifoso rivale"


----------



## DannySa (24 Luglio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> In alto clicchi su "Impostazioni" --> vai su "Gruppi permessi" ---> Aderisci infine a "Tifoso rivale"



Non è in Impostazioni ma Il mio profilo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non è in Impostazioni ma Il mio profilo.



E' uguale, anche se clicchi su impostazioni puoi dopo andare su "Gruppi permessi", nella tabellina a sinistra, e aderire ai vari gruppi del forum


----------



## smallball (24 Luglio 2015)

benvenuto!!


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Buongiorno cugini mi sono iscritto perchè nonostante sia ovviamente un forum "amico" ho trovato interessante molti post. Quindi ho smesso di fare il Lurker e mi sono iscritto.
> 
> Stay Tuned



Se proprio dobbiamo...  Benvenuto!


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Buongiorno cugini mi sono iscritto perchè nonostante sia ovviamente un forum "amico" ho trovato interessante molti post. Quindi ho smesso di fare il Lurker e mi sono iscritto.
> 
> Stay Tuned


Benvenuto. Ovviamente rispetta le regole e che dire....





potevi scegliere una firma diversa....


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Buongiorno cugini mi sono iscritto perchè nonostante sia ovviamente un forum "amico" ho trovato interessante molti post. Quindi ho smesso di fare il Lurker e mi sono iscritto.
> 
> Stay Tuned


Certo che ospitiamo i cugini, son sempre la portata più gustosa di ogni cena.

Benvenuto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Buongiorno cugini mi sono iscritto perchè nonostante sia ovviamente un forum "amico" ho trovato interessante molti post. Quindi ho smesso di fare il Lurker e mi sono iscritto.
> 
> Stay Tuned



Benvenuto!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Luglio 2015)

Dopo i cugini un benvenuto da un odiato nemico


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2015)

Ciao e benvenuto .


----------

